
Prioritising Features: Who’ll Use It & How Often? - revorad
http://blog.intercom.io/prioritising-features-wholl-use-it-how-often/
======
polyfractal
I generally agree, except the caution points on the graph. It is possible "few
people use all the time" is a big time-waster for you.

Or it is a break-point between tiers and you've really identified power users
that you can charge more.

